# Bootcamp



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Call and ask. They may not have informed you one way or the other yet, but it's not a secret. They'll tell you if you ask where things stand.


----------



## Okkinglish (Sep 12, 2018)

MDShunk said:


> Call and ask. They may not have informed you one way or the other yet, but it's not a secret. They'll tell you if you ask where things stand.


I just called and the receptionist said that they weren’t done making all of the final decisions and that letters will be sent out over the next week or so. It sounds like anything could happen.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Okkinglish said:


> I just called and the receptionist said that they weren’t done making all of the final decisions and that letters will be sent out over the next week or so. It sounds like anything could happen.


Good Luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## Okkinglish (Sep 12, 2018)

Sure thing


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Okkinglish said:


> I am waiting on call from local 98 on whether I got in or not. While I’ve been waiting I’ve heard of people that will be starting bootcamp on Monday while I have yet to hear anything back. Is it possible that there is more than one bootcamp or I just flat out won’t be getting in?


I thought boot camp was
More of a utility wrker outsidelineman , thing we’re they all go to boot camp for a mounth in some place and learn how to climb poles and they see if they can hang .

I haven’t heard this tearm for inside ibew wiremen befor


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Switchgear277 said:


> I thought boot camp was
> More of a utility wrker outsidelineman , thing we’re they all go to boot camp for a mounth in some place and learn how to climb poles and they see if they can hang .
> 
> I haven’t heard this tearm for inside ibew wiremen befor


 Every local is different, just like the way you went to some type of history class that I never heard of before.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

HackWork said:


> Switchgear277 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought boot camp was
> ...


Understood


----------

